# Cargar movil a 500mA cuando necesita 800mA?



## juagare (Nov 28, 2008)

Wenas amigos. Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro. Resulta que tengo un cargador universal de movil el cual es variable en cuanto a voltaje (1,5 a 12V) pero fijo en amperaje (unicamente 500mA). Yo lo quiero usar para cargar mi movil el cual segun otro cargador he visto que son 5V y 800mA. Los 5V no es problema puesto que al ser variable ajuso a 4.5V pero de 500mA a 800mA hay ya bastante y nose si esto seria perjudicial para el movil y podria ahsta cargarmelo...Que opinan ustedes....

Un saludo!


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

Si el circuito es así como lo describes tal cual, te debe dar los 800mA a 5V sin ningún problema


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2008)

disculpa zaiz pero no es asi el concepto.

mas bien la respuesta es :

funcionaria ok *pero simplemente tardara mas tiempo en cargar*.

saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 28, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> disculpa zaiz pero no es asi el concepto.
> 
> mas bien la respuesta es :
> 
> ...



tal cual...

Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

*Repito: "Si el cargador es como lo describe"* le debe entregar los 800mA sin problemas, pues lo que importa es la potencia máxima que puede entregar.

Si la potencia  máxima son 12x500mA=6W, entonces 5x800mA=4W, lo que queda sobrado.

Así que no veo dónde está mal el concepto.

Y no tiene tampoco porqué durar más.

Y ya si el circuito es diferente a la descripción que hace el autor del tema, entonces sería otra cosa.

(No basta con los conceptos simples, hay que utilizar criterios de aplicación. Eso se aprende con la práctica.)

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 28, 2008)

Y el móvil no le va a estar pidiendo toda la corriente posible al transformador? 
A 5[V] serían unos 1200 [mA] que puede entregar, siendo de 6[W]. 
Con lo cual la carga sería más rápida.. ahh fernandob dijo q tardaría más en cargar.. perdón opino que al revés tal vés.

Saludos


----------



## juagare (Nov 28, 2008)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> *Repito: "Si el cargador es como lo describe"* le debe entregar los 800mA sin problemas, pues lo que importa es la potencia máxima que puede entregar.
> 
> Si la potencia  máxima son 12x500mA=6W, entonces 5x800mA=4W, lo que queda sobrado.
> 
> ...



No soy un experto en electronica, pero supong que si los cargadores de serie tienen unas especificaciones de 5V y 800mA es por algo...quiero decir que si aceptara 1000mA pues serian de 1000mA y se cargaria en menos tiempo no?

En definitiva: por las respuestas anteriores entiendo que no pasa nada por que tenga menos amperaje, unicamente q tardara mas en cargar, pero que pasa si tiene menos voltaje?tb tardaria mas?

Mis dudas son en como afectan voltaje y amperaje ante la carga de un dispositivo. Si alguien me lo explicara    

MUchas muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones!


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Y el móvil no le va a estar pidiendo toda la corriente posible al transformador?
> A 5[V] serían unos 1200 [mA] que puede entregar, siendo de 6[W].
> Con lo cual la carga sería más rápida.. ahh fernandob dijo q tardaría más en cargar.. perdón opino que al revés tal vés.
> 
> Saludos



El cargador va a entregar la potencia que se le requiera. Si necesita 800mA, no tiene porqué pedir 1200mA.

Y si el cargador le puede entregar los 800mA a 5V no tiene porqué durar más.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2008)

juagare dijo:
			
		

> Wenas amigos. Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro. Resulta que tengo un cargador universal de movil el cual es variable en cuanto a voltaje (1,5 a 12V) *pero fijo en amperaje (unicamente 500mA). *Yo lo quiero usar para cargar mi movil el cual segun otro cargador he visto que son 5V y 800mA. Los 5V no es problema puesto que al ser variable ajuso a 4.5V pero de 500mA a 800mA hay ya bastante y nose si esto seria perjudicial para el movil y podria ahsta cargarmelo...Que opinan ustedes....
> 
> Un saludo!



yo para opinar de algo me guio por los datos que tengo , en onda de especular demosle para adelante todo lo que queramos, pero lo profesional es sacar conclusiones de los datos que tenemos.

tambien uno puede simplemente probar , medir y asi sacar las conclusiones.

fue necesario citar lo que puso quien inicio este tema y remarcar lo que poara mi son los datos.

de ahi en mas diganem uds (zaiz) como llegas a las conclusiones que llegas, por que a mi me gustaria un poco de poder de adivinacion........pero no lo poseo.

hay fuentes que dicen xx W .......en ellas si puedes hacer la cuenta que haces.

pero hay fuentes que dicen maxima corriente .........y si dice maxima corriente es maxima corriente.

en electronica uno se mueve asi, no especula ni nada.

amen de que NO es un concepto tan correcto ni mucho menos el que pones, ese d epotencia, y mas que calculas la potencia suponiendo la tension maxima.
y NO esta bien , veamos un ejemplo:
transformador con llave de seleccion de secundario entre1,5 y 12v......500mA 
con ese criterio yo diria:
12v * 0,5 amper = 6w
asi que para 1,5v puedo pedirle 6W/ 1,5v = 4 A 
y no es asi.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

juagare dijo:
			
		

> No soy un experto en electronica, pero supong que si los cargadores de serie tienen unas especificaciones de 5V y 800mA es por algo...quiero decir que si aceptara 1000mA pues serian de 1000mA y se cargaria en menos tiempo no?
> 
> En definitiva: por las respuestas anteriores entiendo que no pasa nada por que tenga menos amperaje, unicamente q tardara mas en cargar, pero que pasa si tiene menos voltaje?tb tardaria mas?
> 
> ...



Repito: Para un cargador lo que importa es la potencia que puede suministrar.

Si es para 12V a 500mA, la potencia máxima que puede entregar son 6W

Y si lo pones a 5V, y tu circuito consume 800mA, son 4W

Así que todavía le sobra potencia a tu cargador.

Repito una vez más, si el circuito es así como se entiende en la descripción.

Ahora simplemente multiplica voltaje por corriente y el producto es la potencia, así es como afectan la corriente y el voltaje.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 28, 2008)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A eso me refiero.. la batería toma 800[mA] porque su cargador es lo máximo capás de entregar, o el cargador es una fuente que regule la corriente a 800[mA]?
Acá el transformador no regula la corriente y a lo mejor le toma todo lo que es capás de entregar...


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 28, 2008)

"funcionaria ok pero simplemente tardara mas tiempo en cargar."
Si es que no quemas el transformador... la corriente de carga del celular no te la define el transformador.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> yo para opinar de algo me guio por los datos que tengo , en onda de especular demosle para adelante todo lo que queramos, pero lo profesional es sacar conclusiones de los datos que tenemos.
> 
> tambien uno puede simplemente probar , medir y asi sacar las conclusiones.
> 
> ...



No se trata de adviniar, sino de seguir lo que tu mismo estás afirmando, que "hay fuentes que dicen máxima corriente... y si dice máxima corriente es máxima corriente"

Pues por eso mismo, la máxima corriente es a los 12V y por eso la potencia total que da son 6W.

No creo que sea necesario explicarme más.

Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "funcionaria ok pero simplemente tardara mas tiempo en cargar."
> Si es que no quemas el transformador... la corriente de carga del celular no te la define el transformador.



Desde luego, te la define el celular y si el cargador te entrega los 6W, y el celular te define sólo 4 ya está.

Así que no tiene porqué durar más.

ok, por mi parte creo que ya está suficientemente comentado.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Manonline (Nov 28, 2008)

fernandob estoy con vos...
los alambres con los que se bobino el transformador barato de esa fuente seguro son de cuarto de milimetro... seguro justito justito como para soportar 500mA... lo mas justo posible.

Asi que no nos podemos basar en la potencia (magnitud qe SI se usa para diseñar un transformador, pero determina el area del nucleo) para especular una corriente de salida (que tambien se usa para diseñar un transformador, pero determina el calibre del alambre).

salu2,
mano.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

No creo que sea cuestión de ver quién gana. No es mayoría de votos.

Estoy hablando de criterios de aplicación.

Y para efectos prácticos, yo probaría el circuito.

Si es como lo describió, funcionará, si no es como lo describió, no lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## ricardodeni (Nov 28, 2008)

bueno yo tambien estoy con fernandob y con manonline, aca hablamos de corriente maxima, si el transformador dice 500mA maximo es por que el alambre con el que se bobino el secundario no se banca mas de 500mA.

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2008)

a eso me refiero manonline.
ademas de que *el parametro especificado * (que ES LO QUE DESCRIBIO) fue 500mA y yo me guio *en eso*..

pero bueno, hace tiempo aprendi que cada quien ve lo que quiere ver.

igual, no da para discusiones ni nada, ante la duda existencial lo unico razonable (y util) es probar dicho aparato, con amperimetro o mili amp. en mano verificar y controlar temperatura.


saludos


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> lo unico razonable (y util) es probar dicho aparato, con amperimetro o mili amp. en mano verificar y controlar temperatura.
> 
> saludos



A eso me refiero. 

Y en cuanto a los votos, me reservo mis opinión sobre política 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2008)

y a lo demas no te refieres ?

el unico que menciona el tema de votos sos vos, si 1+1 = 2 aunque mil digan que no .....lo es igual.

si una datasheet te dice maxima corriente 500mA y que el componente acepta entre 5 y 15 v ES ESO, yo no voy a especular con :
ahh..bueno, si se banca 15v * 0,5 amper entonces se banca 7,5w ......asi que como yo le voy a dar 7,5v ........se banca 1 Amper.........no es asi.
esto ya no es una cuestion del transformador ese, tambien lo es de saber interpretar información.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 28, 2008)

EHHHH pero no por tener un transformador mas grande va a cargar mas rapido! Estan muyyy equivocados los que dicen eso! Lean sobre el proceso de carga de los diferentes tipos de baterias que no viene mal aprender cosas nuevas.
En cuanto a lo del transformador: que sea de la misma tension (un poco mas un poco menos no deberia pasar nada malo), pero con el tema de la corriente maxima mientras el celular no te pida mas de lo maximo que entrega tu transformador no hay ningun problema...
No den mas vueltas, es asi de facil gente, saludos


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> y a lo demas no te refieres ?
> 
> el unico que menciona el tema de votos sos vos, si 1+1 = 2 aunque mil digan que no .....lo es igual.
> 
> ...



fernandob, ya había dejado el tema, pero bueno el último comentario que haces es interesante, que esto ya no es cuestión del transformador, sino de interpretar información.
En enfoque a ese comentario es que sigo.

Repito otra vez: Si el circuito es como lo entendí y recalco, si es como lo entendí...
Desde mi punto de vista sí puede tomar 800mA del cargador.
¿Porqué? No es que las hojas de datos mientan o que indiquen parámetros que se puedan cambiar a capricho. Estoy seguro que en eso estamos de acuerdo.
A lo que me refiero es a que hay que aplicar el criterio y si estamos hablando de un cargador que según entendí es versátil, puede muy bien entregar los 800mA, pues es capaz de entregar 6W y sólo se requieren 4W.

Ahora, como varios comentan aquí, mucho depende de qué forma está armado el transformador y cómo están las vueltas de alambre.
¿Pero cómo sabemos de qué forma está hecho el circuito? Solamente viendo el diagrama.

Así podríamos hablar más en firme.

Por eso dije que si el circuito es como se interpreta a primera vista, sí podría obtener los 800mA.

Y como acertadamente estuviste de acuerdo, la única manera de saberlo, si es que no conocemos el diagrama del circuito, es probando prácticamente. Y a eso hay que atenerse para saber.

Pero en ningún momento estoy diciendo que hay que saltarse las hojas de especificaciones.

Repito que si uno necesita el cargador, y que si a primera vista es capaz de entregar suficiente potencia. Si no tengo a la mano la información exacta, puedo proceder a probar y probablemente obtengo resultados.

Pero bueno, me parece hasta infantil el pensar que con los años que tengo de prácitca, ahora salgo con que me quiero saltar las especificaciones y no es así. Por eso digo que hay que aplicar el criterio. Lo que no quiere decir actuar irresponsablemente, porque no lo es.

Ahora sí espero que esté más claro mi punto de vista.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2008)

es que el flaco que inicio esto puso clarito :
*pero fijo en amperaje (unicamente 500mA). *................................lo mas que puedo especular es que es la I.max.

y te la pasas poniendo que :

"si es como se lo interpreta da 800mA ".

que queres que te diga, yo no entiendo, NO ENTIENDO y no entiendo.,........pero bueno, siempre fui bastante durazno y cabezon.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> es que el flaco que inicio esto puso clarito :
> *pero fijo en amperaje (unicamente 500mA). *................................lo mas que puedo especular es que es la I.max.
> 
> y te la pasas poniendo que :
> ...



jeje 

El dijo "fijo", pero es a 12 Volts. O sea que a menor voltaje te entrega más. Esto es el bono que se obiene con la práctica, que puedes obtener más de donde se veía agotada la fuente, y mira que hablamos de una fuente.

Ccomo dijo fernandoae: 
"En cuanto a lo del transformador: que sea de la misma tension (un poco mas un poco menos no deberia pasar nada malo), pero con el tema de la corriente maxima mientras el celular no te pida mas de lo maximo que entrega tu transformador no hay ningun problema... "

Así es, exactamente.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2008)

juagare dijo:
			
		

> Wenas amigos. Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro. Resulta que tengo un cargador universal de movil el cual es variable en cuanto a voltaje (1,5 a 12V) pero fijo en amperaje (unicamente 500mA). Yo lo quiero usar para cargar mi movil el cual segun otro cargador he visto que son 5V y 800mA. Los 5V no es problema puesto que al ser variable ajuso a 4.5V pero de 500mA a 800mA hay ya bastante y nose si esto seria perjudicial para el movil y podria ahsta cargarmelo...Que opinan ustedes....
> 
> Un saludo!



donde dice que es fijo en amperaje para el valor maximo o sea 12v ?

dondeeeeeeee ?

yo, me doy por vencido, me ganaste .......por cansancio tiro la toalla total y absolutamente , y mira que yo tambien soy de leer poco , voy y tiro la respuesta ( a veces cualquiera) por no leer detenidamente.
pero cuando me lo remarcan .........ahi si, me tomo un uvasal y leo tranquilo.

pero te repito, ME RINDO , tiro la toalla, tenes razon , es como decis.......no lo vi bien .......

me voy por un fernet y a la cama .

saludos


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2008)

No conozco el fernet, pero supongo que es bueno. 
Tal vez si es algo para brindar, me puedes invitar uno algún día. De cualquier manera como decimos aquí "Pues salud!"

En cuanto al transformador, espero que le funcione a nuestro colega.

Saludos y Salud!


----------

